# B.F Goodrich Schwinn Built bike. NEEP HELP!!



## javi1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Id like to start off by saying i dont know much about bikes, only that i love to ride them...
I recently came across a bike sticking out of a trash can, i pulled it out and i noticed the tires were solid, something i never seen.
upon further inspection i noticed it said Schwinn Built...I didnt want to let the bike go to waste so i rescued it, now im here looking
for a little help. Im not sure of the year or the name of the bike. what its worth. i was considering cleaning it up but im not sure if ill keep it 
or sell it to someone that actually knows how to refurbish a bike. im 5'11" and the bike is a little to small for me. 

thanks in advance

Javier


----------



## javi1 (Jul 26, 2011)

this is the s/n


----------



## snickle (Jul 27, 2011)

Serial comes back to July 6, 1951

Looks like it could be a Schwinn Juvenile


----------



## javi1 (Jul 27, 2011)

snickle said:


> Serial comes back to July 6, 1951
> 
> Looks like it could be a Schwinn Juvenile




thank you! does a bike like this hold any value?


----------



## Craiggo (Jul 27, 2011)

personally its cool the way it sits. really ratty. its a shame that people would simply toss this in the trash.


----------



## javi1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Craiggo said:


> personally its cool the way it sits. really ratty. its a shame that people would simply toss this in the trash.




i have to agree, the bike is nice...this wasnt the only bike in the trash either.


----------



## dxmadman (Jul 29, 2011)

Wonder what happened to the seat post? sure looks odd. PM me if ya want to sell it.


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 23, 2012)

It is a 1951 schwinn bamtam.


----------

